
Show HN: A place for your referral links - salakotolu
https://reaffiliate.net
======
salakotolu
Currently, only DigitalOcean, Linode and vultr links are support. Created a
trello to track public interest for more links.

[https://trello.com/b/umE6JH0U/reaffiliate](https://trello.com/b/umE6JH0U/reaffiliate).

------
minimaxir
This is fraud for literally every affiliate program.

